# Sunny --- and Recall



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Great, so happy for that little man , and you Mom, I know that your heart had to of stoped, happy all is well.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Our dogs can really amaze us with the things that they can learn to share their lives with us. None of it could be possible without the diligent work that we put in to teach them what we want from them. My biggest frustration as a dog owner is that I don't have the time to do my job better. Great job with Sunny.


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

Good job Sunny!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Whoo Hoo!!! Way to go, Sunny!!!!! Good Boy!!!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I know Sunny was just out on the town celebrating his fifth birthday, but his Recall really is something to celebrate too.:cheers2: _So glad _all those cold early mornings, nights and week end training sessions paid off as they did. Good for you both! :thumb: IMO, Recall is the single most important thing anyone can teach their dog. So very happy to hear about your success! Attaboy Sunny!!roud:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is fantastic. I can only imagine how your heart must have been pounding as it was dark and you were on city streets - a challenging environment for any dog especially one that startles. All your hard work paid off big time.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow, amazing....you wanna come train a couple poodles for me?! Lol, but seriously, that's awesome! Sunny has come so far, I'm so proud of him!

Sometimes I think dogs instinctively know when they just HAVE to listen. One night I was walking to my car after work and Trev's leash was in one hand and Raven was in the other. I have to walk down a small side street to get to my car, and right as I walked out of the driveway I managed to drop Trev's leash. He didn't realize it and kept walking. (If he does realize I have dropped his leash he will stop) At the exact same instant, I heard a (speeding) car behind me, and my dog was headed for the middle of the street. I screamed "Trev STOOOP!" literally seconds before the driver saw him and hit her brakes...and if my dear, sweet poodle hadn't been listening, he wouldn't be with me today. He doesn't even know the meaning of stop...his cue is wait. I was so panicked I couldn't think straight and used the wrong word. But, somehow, he understood what I meant and turned back towards me and it saved his life...that car whizzed past just inches away from him. I will never understand why he responded to the wrong word...maybe it was the desperation in my voice, or the fact I said his name first. Needless to say, he got a big party for that.  Funny thing is, he's the dog I have trouble with when it comes to listening, he's very good at turning off his ears. 

Anyways, congrats on such a huge milestone for Sunny and happy birthday to him as well!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

This only proves that it does work and I just need to work a little every day. I have also begun walking, off leash, early on Sunday mornings in the neighborhood when NOTHING is up.....and I mean that, I think even the squirrels are still sleeping. Now, I am not brave enough to go too far....but enough to give us both some confidence....small steps. I am fine with it. He does fine, as we walk down the street. Personally, I think he thinks he may lose me -- so always has an eye out watching me. Lol!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! I can almost feel those first few seconds of PANIC! Then that over-the-top feeling of JOY! Feel good that all those hours of training, paid off at the right time.GOOD JOB!!!!!!!


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Yay Sunny!!! You have come so far. What a relief you have given your mama! Keep up the good work! You make us all proud! I hope I can listen as well as you one day. I'm working on it. 

Hugs,
Rosie


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I may never get a solid reliable recall every time unfortunately, and know that I really can't chance finding out in the wrong situation, so I just keep working it, all the time in hopes that if something happens he will make the right decision. I think the further away in his mind and in time the scarey stuff gets, and the more he builds confidence, his first reaction to "run" will lessen. I hope. I have friends who say, "Deb, he will never leave your side, so let him off leash!!!" since their poodle is off leash. I know Sunny wouldn't knowingly choose to do so, however, if something really loud or scarey happened to him, he is not reliable --- that I know, and he may never be.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Omg!! Thanks so much for this... Im doing the "Lou, COME!" with happy voice, and its working but she is soooo curious/intelligent that if something catches her attention she will focus deeply on it! I will absolutely try it with a better tasting treat and making her sit down when she gets in front of me. (she is almost 9 months old)
Question: Does Sunny RUN to you? Or calmly walks to you? Lou sometimes runs excitedly and sometimes walks
Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a great story. I'm glad your training has paid off with such a clear and important example of why training is an ongoing project.

I also agree that a reliable recall is super important, but would also suggest that everyone have a solid way to stop their dog from moving (either sit or down/drop). If your dog gets away from you when there is motor vehicle traffic that separates you from the dog you want to go to the dog, not call it and have it think it has to immediately return to you. This would be a potentially even worse situation.

Another thing I would suggest that everyone remember is that if you chase most dogs, they will think that is the game. I run away and my person chases me. If the dog is loose and you don't have a good recall or solid sit/down you should run away from your dog while calling happily so they now are chasing you. Run towards home. Both of my dogs slipped their collars once or twice in the street near the house when they were little. When it happened with Peeves I was talking to the landscaper. The next thing I knew the whole landscape crew was trying to call him and he was very confused. I called him and ran towards my gate, by the time I got it open he had caught up to me and ran right into the yard. 

I also encountered a woman in my neighborhood one morning whose dog had bolted the front door. She was chasing her dog around and yelling at it to come. The dog clearly was pretty high energy at this point. i watched her from two blocks away having the dog running in and out of yards, clearly not going in the direction she wanted. When I got close enough to talk to her, I told her to stop chasing and make the dog follow her towards their house. She started trotting in the direction from which she had come calling her dog who readily followed. Unfortunately she didn't have a leash for the dog or any treats so when she reached for the collar out in front of their house the dog took off again. I sent her to get a leash. I had treats so I called her dog to me and fed him until she was able to get the leash on. She had been chasing him for 30 minutes before I ran into them.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Omg thank u all again!! Those are the next 2 things Im gonna obsess on, the "stay still command" (freeze! Maybe is a good word) AND the recall 

Great info here !!! Thanks again 

Oh question: Could I use the ( "stay" with hand gesture) she already knows? She stays on the other side of the room if use the command with the hand gesture..... And sometimes When Im gonna walk outside I use "wait" or "stay" too 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You could use freeze if you want to teach it as something different from what she already knows. I would make sure you have it on a word that you can say loudly and firmly without startling. This way if there is a noisy situation or no direct line of sight you will still get the result you want.

I think if you want to train it as a separate concept I would teach it the way you would do for a go out in utility obedience. This involves sending the dog away from you (go out) then telling it to stop and sit when it reaches the place you want it to be. In the case of the actual utility exercise this would be directly opposite you in the obedience ring with the sit facing you. It sets the dog up for the directed jumping exercise. If you want to see what it looks like i know there are some good YouTube videos (with poodles!).

I use stay and wait separately. Stay means stay exactly where and in that position until I return and release you. I use it for the sits and downs in obedience. Wait means you aren't coming right now, but I will probably release you to come to me. In trials I use wait for recalls or any other exercises where I will call the dog to me (like the utility moving stand). I am much more likely to use wait around the house.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The cue we use most of all is Wait! I use it before letting the dogs out of the car, where farm tracks cross our off leash walks, when there are bicycles or runners needing to pass, when it is time to pause to put leads on, when I'm getting meals or Kongs or Spinnies ready - the result is that it gets practiced, rewarded and reinforced many times each day, without me needing to think too much about planning training sessions. My dogs have a pretty good recall, but their Wait! is even more reliable, and it is very reassuring to know that I can stop them before they run into danger. In fact, it is so useful I think I may start a new thread on the essential cues to teach your pup!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on successful training. I was really impressed that Sunny did not freak out about the flexi leash bouncing behind him. I, too, have dropped a flexi leash and the sound of the leash and the banging of it into the dogs legs has caused them to jump around to get "rid" of it. So it is even more impressive that Sunny did not let the leash bother him and came back to you so readily.

Yeah!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Lou said:


> Omg!! Thanks so much for this... Im doing the "Lou, COME!" with happy voice, and its working but she is soooo curious/intelligent that if something catches her attention she will focus deeply on it! I will absolutely try it with a better tasting treat and making her sit down when she gets in front of me. (she is almost 9 months old)
> Question: Does Sunny RUN to you? Or calmly walks to you? Lou sometimes runs excitedly and sometimes walks
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


I used the method a trainer friend of mine, now retired, told me to use. I don't use the word Come, since it is over-used. I picked FRONT and started with a long line at the park and some really yummy treats. As soon as he got further away from me on the long line I would firmly yell "Front" and give the line a little tug and he would come running to me and he would get a high value treat. I then asked that he run to me AND sit at my feet, which he does, hence FRONT!

I practiced, practiced, practiced until it was every single time, never complaining if he did not come, just showing him what he should do and giving him the great treat. Sunny is very very focused on pleasing me, so I think is easier than some other dogs, and he was adult when I got him (he was 3 1/2) so he already had some ring training, obedience, etc., so it may be different.

Supposedly takes at least 30 days to imprint, and we practice every day. Now, if I am walking him on the flexi and he is 10' out, I will call Front and he immediately puts on the brakes....turns in mid-air, and comes flying to me---- literally and plunks down at my feet, perfect sit, and waits for his treat. 

She also said to not use the command in situations where there is the likelihood he won't come, until you really are comfortable he WILL come - if that makes sense. Otherwise, it dilutes it and it does not mean anything. 

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Today Lou had a poodle play date , it was great, but she was soooooooooooooo excited that all commands were ignored (I quit trying and let her run free in the fenced in park) she never gets to play with other dogs  so she was LOVING it, but a few times i had to be firm and she listened, when I grabbed her collar. But I tried the "LOU COME!" and it failed about 7 times and when she was tired from playing she obeyed 2 times from a short distance.... Im gonna have to find a way to train her WITH DISTRACTIONS and slowly get her to "come when called"...... She was just so excited! ....... And she is a teenager now! LOL tuff! But im going to get her more professional training when she hits 10 months (1 month from now) thanks for all the info, I will keep working on it 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't poison your cue by using it when she is likely to fail. You should slowly increase the distractions and in the early stages of working this outside of your own living room make sure she has to come by doing it with a leash. I even used leashes for this when we were in our fenced yard with the puppies. If she ignores you at this point when you think she normally would be reliable pick a different word (front, here, etc.) and basically start from scratch. Be careful to keep that word only for situations where you know she will do what you tell her. Make sure she succeeds absolutely reliably at each level before you add more distractions. In other words get the behavior you want clear for her then add the distractions in small increments.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks!! What would be a great value treat? Ive been looking at stores, cant seem to find anything... She likes soft treats, doesnt seem to care about anything crunchy.. Any suggestions? I dont give her human food or raw.... But anything else that would be tasty to her would be fine with me 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*High Value Treat*



Lou said:


> Thanks!! What would be a great value treat? Ive been looking at stores, cant seem to find anything... She likes soft treats, doesnt seem to care about anything crunchy.. Any suggestions? I dont give her human food or raw.... But anything else that would be tasty to her would be fine with me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Get some hot dogs, cut in little pieces and microwave to bring out that oh so delicious hot dog flavor. Tiny pieces is all you need ---


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Freeze dried chicken liver is like crack for dogs. Lily would do almost anything for it and you can break it up in small pieces. It isn't super soft, but it isn't crunchy either. Also blue Buffalo makes training bits treats in a variety of flavors. They are very small and not crunchy.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

awesome!

(the seasoning is not bad for them? how many 1/4 inch pieces can i give her in 1 day, so she doesnt have diarrhea?) 

(I will also buy the frozen dry chicken liver, where do I find it?)

Hope this helps many other dog owners like me, Thanks a bunch!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I've never used hot dogs, but know lots of people who do and they use them fairly lavishly.

Freeze dried chicken liver and Blue Buffalo should be in most pet stores (Petco, PetSmart etc.).


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> I've never used hot dogs, but know lots of people who do and they use them fairly lavishly.
> 
> Freeze dried chicken liver and Blue Buffalo should be in most pet stores (Petco, PetSmart etc.).


Thank you so much!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Hot dogs?*



Lou said:


> Thank you so much!!


Sunny's breeder said she used it in the ring, and another trainer mentioned it too. I tried once, and I must say, it was pretty greasy, oily, etc. You are only supposed to use very tiny pieces, and the smell is supposedly part of the draw of the hot dog. Luckily for me, Sunny is more than willing to please me so I have lots of options. The dried treats that worked best when I started the Recall were Bravo training bits. They come in many different flavors and are small and very tasty.....if you ask Sunny.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

One think I think is important to teach your puppy that grabbing his collar is a positive. I did this a lot when Swizzle was a puppy and occasionally reinforce it now. Grab and treat. Since my grabbing his collar is so positive he will swing into me to make himself easier to grab. Once Swizzle had come down pat I try calling come in an angry voice. He came very reluctantly and then it was party time with lots of treats and lovings. Lou I want to stress what Catherine said. Don't use a command unless you are fairly sure it will be obeyed. You want the success rate to be 80% or higher. By repeating command and her getting away with not doing it now she is taught that not obeying is an option. Asking for a come in a situation were there are a lot of new variables and the excitement of other dogs is not something I would attempt till I had a lot of successes with distractions (and anything new or different is a distraction).


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

DITTO: Don't use a command until you can get the result. For instance, I was told not to practice the recall on every walk, since there are distrations, and a squirrel was pretty darn interesting! If you do that, and there are times they don't come, it dilutes the command and you would be better off starting over with another Cue Word. I stopped using it all the time, and only pull it out now and then and am sure I have great rewards waiting. Once he does the FRONT recall and immediately returns and sits at my feet, he is treated. And off we go. He then keeps watching me over his shoulder like, "ummmm, are you sure you don't have a command you want me to do for you? Really? I am more than ready." He is too smart for his own good.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> One think I think is important to teach your puppy that grabbing his collar is a positive. I did this a lot when Swizzle was a puppy and occasionally reinforce it now. Grab and treat. Since my grabbing his collar is so positive he will swing into me to make himself easier to grab. Once Swizzle had come down pat I try calling come in an angry voice. He came very reluctantly and then it was party time with lots of treats and lovings. Lou I want to stress what Catherine said. Don't use a command unless you are fairly sure it will be obeyed. You want the success rate to be 80% or higher. By repeating command and her getting away with not doing it now she is taught that not obeying is an option. Asking for a come in a situation were there are a lot of new variables and the excitement of other dogs is not something I would attempt till I had a lot of successes with distractions (and anything new or different is a distraction).



Mmmm... English is my second language... I didnt understand what you meant about grabbing his collar being a positive thing... Sorry.
Well, if Lou is in trouble and she starts walking away from me , I give her a look and a loud AH-AH and she gets on the couch (where i can grab her) and lays on her side... then I give her hugs and kisses and tell her she is a good girl, but this is INDOORS, outside she is like a completely different puppy. But she has been getting better, I dont let her pull me home when she is scared of a silly golf cart driving by, Im teaching her to trust me when I tell her she is not in danger etc... I know this is not my thread and it kinda happened that I became the center of attention, I didnt mean this to happen, but I wanna thank you all for the responses, Im new to having a big dog, and I havent had any dogs since I was a child.. but and reading and learning a lot and Im devoting myself completely and obsessively to make sure she has the best care ever!! 
Thanks again!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Lou sorry that I was unclear. There may be a time you have to grab your dog's collar. Usually dogs kind of flinch away making it hard to get them. From when Swizzle was a puppy I have made a practice of grabbing his collar and simultaneously treating him. Do this occasionally till he loves being grabbed by the collar.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

No it wasnt unclear, my english just fails me sometimes...LOL

I see what u mean, thats a great idea!! Im learning so much! yay


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the FRONT command... Storm Front.... lol


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lou said:


> Mmmm... English is my second language... I didnt understand what you meant about grabbing his collar being a positive thing...


Lou, go back in this thread to where I talked about helping someone in my neighborhood catch her dog. That will illustrate why your dog should think you grabbing the collar is good. We had finally gotten this dog out in front of its own house and when the owner reached for the collar, the dog took off don the street again.

The important thing about the OP's success with Sunny is that getting close to her brought the dog under control and didn't present another moment where running away was likely.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Lou, go back in this thread to where I talked about helping someone in my neighborhood catch her dog. That will illustrate why your dog should think you grabbing the collar is good. We had finally gotten this dog out in front of its own house and when the owner reached for the collar, the dog took off don the street again.
> 
> The important thing about the OP's success with Sunny is that getting close to her brought the dog under control and didn't present another moment where running away was likely.


Yes! I read that before and it made me stop breathing while reading it... when u ended the story I let the air out of my lungs !! LOL I understand perfectly what u mean now, thanks so much for taking the time to explain


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The great thing about this thread is that it has reminded us all of important ways to keep our dogs safe when they are out in the big world. Thanks for starting this discussion liljaker. Your success with Sunny was a great way to get us all to think about refreshing commands on a regular basis.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

FYI I have never had to so much as hold Sunnys collar, he is 200% willing to listen and come. Again he is an adult and had wonderful training, ring training, whistle recall, etc. before I got him at 3 1/2 years old. My goal is to overcome his fear/run impulse as a result of early experiences, I.e. Walker losing him, chasing him, etc. That is almost more difficult. As he is already smart, understands, but still fearful in certain situations. We are making great progress.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I also have a shy fearful mini and can totally sympathize how difficult this can be.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

For clarification, fearful and shy is not his temperment.....he had a couple very traumatic incidents since I got him, and we are overcoming them. His actual temperment is level, calm, reserved, and a bit on the soft side. He is not a gregarious poodle. His breeder said he had a wonderful temperment and attitude in the ring and I don't think a shy dog would be comfortable in the ring. I may be wrong. A bad transit flight and a walker situation made it hard for him to acclimate. We are finally making breakthroughs.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Shy dogs don't do well in the ring. Often they roach their back and their tail is down. Judges look for that sparkle, the look at me I'm gorgeous. They don't just win the prize they take it. Sunny is so smart I am sure she remembers the trauma she has been through. I think as more time passes you will be able to work through the residual effects of these traumas. It really has not been that long since we read your thread about the dog walker loosing her. A smart dog does not get over that in a few days, now if you had an afghan it would all be behind you.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

CT Girl: If that's all it takes, I need to invite a few judges on our walks, because he is all ".....sparkle, look at me I am gorgeous." It sort of shuts down in situations where he is unsure. Even his breeder, initially, thought I was making more of it --- because she knows him. She now also agrees more probably happened on the transit/flight and him getting loose. She also admitted, tho, that he was probably a bit softer than her other poodles, which accounts for the time it is taking to rebuild his confidence. 

But, in the end, I suppose all the training, recall, etc., is the same as I am trying to lock that down solid so IT will kick in over the SCARE/RUN.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't know why I kept saying her? I do think it will take some time to rebuild his confidence but honestly if I was a kid and I was put through all that he was that it would knock the stuffing out of me. I face a different issue. Swizzle is naturally a little shy and fearful. I am biased but I think if seen in his own element a judge would look favorably upon him as he moves like a dream, has good structure and a beautiful bite and tight patellas to boot but he would stink in the ring as his insecurities would hide all his good features. It is a work in progress but Swizzle has made great strides in his confidence. Agility has really helped him gain his mojo. I brought him to the vet, they have had a new one join the practice, and she told me that Swizzle was a little daredevil who knows no fear. I am so proud of my resilient boy, we are getting there. With Sunny I think he just needs to tap into the confidence he was born with. He shows that side in your private time and as some time passes his sparkle will be on display for all to see.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Everyone thinks he is a she. No worries.


----------

